# Update 1607 DRM Broke Warning



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

If you subscribe to any Streaming music service or have any DRM protected files on your computer, they may not work after the update. Microsoft changed their DRM protection and WMDRM is no longer supported. If you have any of these files on your computer they may not work. This goes for any DRM music or video tracks you may have purchased. A fix is in the works, but may be 2 or more months off. I use Rhapsody / Napster and their software will not support the new DRM protection. Here are links to explain better.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/25975/windows-10-loss-music-video-anniversary-update

https://help.napster.com/hc/en-us/a...PC-Client-after-Windows-10-Anniversary-Update


----------

